# a few new shrimp



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I had a nice chance recently to get some small fan shrimps.. they turned out to be wild caught Atyopsis spinipes, and are very interesting little guys. Vary in colour.. some look blue, some look yellow, others quite pale, and have very, very tiny fans. Same species as the Golden Fan shrimp, but don't look anything like them at all. The only feature they seem to share is that wide stripe down the back that all the Atyopsis seem to have.

They appear to be quite active swimmers, not like most of the other fan shrimp I have or have seen. I am hopeful they'll breed for me at some point, though most are too young yet, there are a few that look to be adults. I'll try to get some pictures of them.


----------

